# What's the best over the counter diet pill?



## maureenmarsh

Hi I was just wondering what the best over the counter diet pill you guys use, I need something to curve hunger, give energy and burn fat, I've lost 30 pounds so far but it is slowed down , any help?


----------



## Biscuitbaby

I've heard Ali (I think thats how you spell it)


----------



## Sarahkka

Be careful!
Even the approved ones carry lots of risks and can impede further weight loss if they mess up your metabolism too much.
Truly, diet and exercise is the only tried and tested way to go. There are no shortcuts.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Dont need any pills. simple as that :)


----------



## MrsRH

Sarahkka said:


> Be careful!
> Even the approved ones carry lots of risks and can impede further weight loss if they mess up your metabolism too much.
> *Truly, diet and exercise is the only tried and tested way to go. There are no shortcuts*.

totally true!!

may be look at shaking up your diet and exercise plan
weight loss plateaus are very common, you just need to ride them out and tighten up
x


----------

